# No deer, so eating squirrel



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Just curious... What's the squirrel to kabob ratio? How many of the little critters does it take to make a kabob? Would alternating chipmunk, mushroom, red squirrel, onion, black squirrel, pepper make for a tastier kabob? And having a certain reputaion to live up to, how many squirrels do you think I would eat in a sitting?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*great*

rick have you seen the video on skinning the squirrels here on at one shot deal head to toe in a flash well worth looking up .. supper easy...great brink some to the running bear for next year for appetizers around the camper...ted


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*att baldini*

we don`t want to put squirrel on the endangered species list right away lol lol lol your limit is 12 just like the moose kabobs..


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Bruce....as far as you limit to eat...you better stick to moose and deer...there's only so many squirrels to go around

Ted...I'll try to find that video...thanks
Rick:thumbs_up


----------

